# Hi!



## Stratman (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all! Nice to meet everyone! It's great to find a place of like-minded souls to chat about writing, books, and stuff. I hope all is well.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 8, 2015)

All _is_ well, especially since we've got a new member joining our ranks!  Welcome, Stratman, glad to see you found us!

As a new member, your first priority will be to pass the Trial of the Ten Posts, but it's not as daunting as it sounds.  Simply make ten legitimate posts in the forum, and you'll be able to post your own work in the public forums and private workshops.  I recommend checking out *Writing Related*, which has plenty of topics and discussions to weigh in on, or try out some of the *Challenges* offered by our members and staff.

If you're feeling up to it, you can also review or critique some of the work submitted by other members.  Remember, we're not always looking for editors, so feel free to leave your thoughts, or tell the authors what you liked or what might not have worked in your opinion.  The fact that you're new to us doesn't make your input any less valid than, say, mine, so don't be shy!

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.  I'm looking forward to seeing what you have to share with us, and I hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## PiP (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Stratman, welcome to WF 

Do you write poetry or just prose?


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 8, 2015)

Howdy Stratman, welcome aboard


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 8, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 9, 2015)

Glad you joined us, Stratman, welcome. Check out the forums and join in - we're a friendly crowd here. :welcoming:

jen


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Stratman!

We're a neat little community with a lot to offer and a lot of little nooks and crannies to learn and grow from. 

If you have any concerns or questions, the mentors are more than willing to help at all hours.


----------



## pgbthewriter (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Stratman.

"All is well that ends well' although for you this is just the beginning; we are doing fine as usual. I think that whatever kind of reading or writing you are interested in you will find some like minded people here.:thumbl:

Please have a good look around and familiarize yourself with the layout and all that is going on. If you have any questions do not hesitate to ask. Good luck with your reading and writing endeavors.:eagerness:


----------

